# convertisseur texte pur > HTML  et caractères très spéciaux.



## ccciolll (19 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour.
Je recherche un graticiel qui permettrai de convertir du texte pur en HTML, le tout sur MacOS9. J'ai essayé simpletext2html pmais ça ne me va pas, il code la police en balises, or je voudrais un convertisseur qui utilise un minimum de balise, uniquement les balises de caractères spéciaux type &xxx; et quelques <br> à la limite.
Je recherche même, soyons fous, un système qui me permetrait de paramètrer moi-même des conversions. PAr exemple, si en tapant un texte, j'ai tapé fi (caractère f puis caractère i)au lieu de taper fi (caractère fi, obtenu par alt-g), je voudrais parametrer le logiciel pour qu'il convertisse ce fi en &#64257; et non pas en fi. Est ce que je me fais comprendre ? (je sens que les gens un peu rétifs à la typographie commencent à décrocher.)
Bref, un outil qui ne prenne pas d'initiative à coller des <span> et autres </p> mais qui en revanche puisse apprendre de nouvelles choses.

En parallèle, en ayant constaté que le fi portait la référence 64257 en codage html, je me suis dit que peut-être cela signifierait-il qu'il existe AU MOINS 64000 caractères spéciaux utilisables en HTML ?!? CELA ME FAIT RÊVER ! Vus imaginez toutes les folies que je pourrais faire avec 64000 caractères ! Alors si qqun sait où trouver une bibliothèque des caractères html, qu'il me le dise, sinon je me la fabriquerai tout seul (c'est pas très compliqué, mais c'est un peu long).

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2004)

Voila 2 liens de bibliothèque ISO characters : 

http://www.theorem.ca/~mvcorks/cgi-bin/unicode.pl.cgi?start=2600&amp;end=26FF

http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/~af380/entlynx2.htm


----------



## Vladrow (20 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, 
 Il y a un plugin de BBEdit lite 3.6 à 4.6 qui le fait bien là: http://nti.uji.es/software/bb-html-ext/ le module html special translation corrige les caractères accentués y compris le fi en &THORN; 
 Sinon, ou en complément, si tu veux quelque chose de vraiment paramétrable, tu pourrais te faire une petite routine applescript, qui piloterait TexEdit (shareware) ? S'il n'y a pas trop de caractères à remplacer, ça peut être élégant.


----------

